# שרשור מחירונים



## מלאכית הים (23/3/14)

שרשור מחירונים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
כדי לפשט את תהליך איתור המקום לחתונה, מציעה שכל חברה (או חבר) ישרשרו לפה מחירונים שקיבלו מגני אירועים ברחבי הארץ. הכוונה לדף הזה שמפרט מחירי מנות בעונות/ימים שונים ולפי כמות מוזמנין, כמו גם את כל התשלומים הנלווים שלעיתים ישנם.
כך יהיה לכולנו קל יותר לעשות את ההשוואה בין המקומות במקום לכתת רגלינו לעשרות פגישות.

פשוט סרקו וצרפו.
יאללה שתפו!


----------



## c love1 (24/3/14)

טוב מישהו צריך להתחיל...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פיצונקה - 250 לא כולל בר..( לא הרגשנו שזה מספיק יוקרתי..)

האחוזה בית חנן - 350 (אחרי שכבר הגענו אמרו שאין אישור ל-120 איש).

הקומה ה-49 -285 כולל הכל..( מזעזע ! אין ירוק אין טבע לא יודעת למה הלכנו..מסעדת שף ואוכל טוב.)

חוות רונית - 450-500 לא כולל השכרת המקום תוספת סביב ה- 50,000 תלוי ביום ובעונה..(מה לא נאמר..מס' 1 לבעלי אמצעים עם יותר אורחים-מומלץ ביותר!!).

וילה סוקה ( הנבחר!! ) 400 לא כולל עיצוב.

אל תתפסו אותי במילה כי אלו הצעות שקיבלנו לתקופת העומר ..אני מניחה שזה משתנה בעונה וביום בשבוע.


----------



## Princess Lotta (24/3/14)

עדן על המים - 336 - יום ג' - מרץ - 250 אורחים 
מגן הפקאן קבלנו מחיר זול יותר עור אותה חבילה פחות או יותר...נראה לי אזור ה-320. אבל התאהבנו בעדן.


----------



## MineSweeper (25/3/14)

עדן על המים ביום שישי באוקטובר 2013 
מחיר מנה עבור 250 מוזמנים היה כ-250 ש"ח, המחיר קצת עולה ויורד לפי הגדלת/הקטנת כמות המוזמנים.
במחיר כלול קייטרינג בראף, שכר מלצרים/ברמנים, עיצוב בסיסי, בר בסיסי (תוצרת חוץ) ובעצם כל הדברים הבסיסיים שנחוצים לאירוע. לא חייבים להוסיף כלום (אנחנו שדרגנו קצת את העיצוב והוספנו לבר, זהו).


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

שני הסנט שלי 
בתקווה שעוד אנשים יתרמו למאמץ...

תחילת השבוע, דצמבר (החודש הכי זול), 250 אורחים:

עדן על המים וגן הפקאן: 280
כוכב הים: 300


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

מוסיפה עוד 
מחירי חורף אמצע השבוע ל-300 אורחים:

עלמה (אבן יהודה): 320, לא כולל כלום מעבר לקייטרינג.

אקו (חדרה): 300 לא כולל שכר מלצרים וברמנים והגברה-תאורה (שזה עוד כמה אלפי שקלים רבים). חייבת להגיד שזה קצת תמוה בעיני, כי המקום די חדש וגם רחוק מהמרכז. אולי מנסים למצב את עצמם, אם מישהו היה שם באירוע, אשמח לשמוע אם זה מוצדק.

טרה (קיסריה): 340


----------



## haych (25/3/14)

באיזור העמקים 
המחירים שניתנו לנו היו בספטמבר 2012 עבור ספטמבר 2013, ביום חמישי

*כחול ירוק - 60 ש"ח לאורח עבור האולם, 230 עבור קייטרינג מרינדו, תוספת של 10 ש"ח לאורח עבור הגשה. 1900 ש"ח תאורה. מינימום 400 מוזמנים, אבל אמרו שאפשר להתגמש.

*בת הגלבוע (שם התחתנו) - 65 ש"ח לאורח עבור הגן ועוד את המחיר של הקייטרינג. אם לוקחים מהחבילות שהגן מציע (יש חבילות בשילוב קייטרינגים שונים+בר) זה 266כולל גן, קייטרינג ובר (המחיר הוא לפי הקייטרינג שאנחנו בחרנו - אדום). 3100 הגברה ותאורה. ימים ג',ד' עולים קצת פחו, וימים א',ב' עולים פחות מג', ד'.

*החורשה - מחקתי את כל מה שכתבתי בקובץ שלי והשארתי רק את זה שהם חיים בסרט. בקייצור-המחיר פסיכי.

*פיין קלאב - ימים א',ד' - 260 ש"ח למינימום 200 מוזמנים. ימים ב',ג' 270 ש"ח עם 250 מוזמנים.ביום  ה' 290 ש"ח ל-330 מוזמנים. הגברה ותאורה - 3300. תוספת עבור מסך (להקרנה של מצגות וכו') - 800.


----------



## NoFi M (25/3/14)

פיין כבר לוקחים יותר.... 
מחירי 2014 היו כבר 280 ליום ראשון (תחילת יוני, עד כמה שאני יודעת זה אותו מחיר של ספטמבר).
מה שכן, יש להם הנחות לפי כמות אורחים. אנחנו הורדנו מהם די הרבה ככה.


----------



## ronitvas (25/3/14)

האחוזה 
המחירים נעים בין 325 ל- 410, תלוי בחודש וביום.
המחיר אינו כולל בר, הגברה ותאורה ובטוח עוד תוספות.....


----------



## Fufu The Girl (25/3/14)

חייבת לציין שאני קצת בשוק מהמחירים פה... לא תיארתי לעצמי שרוב האולמות לוקחים למעלה מ-320 ש"ח למנה ללא תוספות... 

המחירים שביררנו היו לכמות מוזמנים של 350 אנשים, בחודש יוני:

- בטרויה באשדוד, המחיר היה 280 ש"ח ללא הגברה ותאורה (תוספת של 10000 ש"ח), הם הסכימו לרדת ל-255 ש"ח (ללא התוספות...).

- הגן השקוף בשפיים, המחיר היה 280 ש"ח ללא הגברה ותאורה, הם אמרו שהם גמישים במחיר..

- גן הפקאן, המחיר היה 300 ש"ח ללא הגברה ותאורה, הסכימו לרדת לאיזור ה-280 (ללא התוספות).


----------



## haych (25/3/14)

יש מצב שטעית?! 
10000 להגברה ותאורה?!


----------



## Fufu The Girl (25/3/14)

חחח.. לא, לא טעיתי! 
בהתחלה אמרתי לנציג שבטעות הוא רשם 10000 ולא 1000...
הוא צחק עליי!!

המחיר נובע מכך שהם שידרגו את התאורה והוסיפו מסכים...
טירוף, אני יודעת!!


----------



## haych (25/3/14)

אני בשוק... 
חיים בסרט!


----------



## Princess Lotta (26/3/14)

אז בעדן ה336 כולל הגברה ותאורה 
מסכים, חופה יפנית, 'בית קפה', חביות בירה, עיצוב בסיסי ועוד כמה דברים שאני כבר לא זוכרת...


----------



## michalplath (25/3/14)

החווה האורגנית טור סיני 
190 לקייטרינג + 80 למקום (לא כולל הגברה) לחתונה של 200 איש


----------



## michalplath (25/3/14)

*לחתונת שישי בספטמבר


----------



## ימיממה (25/3/14)

מוסיפה 
ערוגות בשם- 290 באמצע שבוע בקיץ. אני סגרתי ב260 כיוון שהיה צאת ערב תשעה באב. הגברה 1700 (הבאתי להקה אז לא שילמתי) תאורה לא עולה. 

שירת הים- 200 לאדם, שירות ובר בסיסי, הגברה תאורה 2000.

חגיגה בכפר, 340, במקרה הטוב....

למישהי יש מחיר של הQ?


----------



## MineSweeper (25/3/14)

יש לי את הצעות המחיר של ה-Q 
שקיבלתי בקיץ האחרון. הבעיה היא שלכל יום בשבוע ובעונה יש להם מחיר שונה. והצעת המחיר לא כולל מע"מ ולא כוללת שכר מלצרים וברמנים וכו'... בקיצור מעצבן.
אם אני לא טועה ליום שישי בנובמבר יצא לנו משהו כמו 290 ש"ח למנה.
אם בכל זאת מעניין מישהי אין לי בעיה לבדוק משהו ספציפי.


----------



## MineSweeper (25/3/14)

ובאוקטובר יצא מעל 360 ש"ח.. ליום שישי. 
כולל תאורה (שלא באמת צריך בשישי), ברמנים וכו'... אבל היה מופקע לחלוטין ובגלל שרצינו שעון קיץ - ידענו שאין מצב שנסגור שם.


----------



## קאנונית1 (26/3/14)

ערוגות הבשם פועלים בניגוד לחוק וללא רשיון עסק  http://www.moin.gov.il/OfficeUnits/BuildingSupervisionNationalUnit/Pages/GaneyIruim.aspx
http://www.moin.gov.il/OfficeUnits/BuildingSupervisionNationalUnit/Pages/GaneyIruim.aspx 

מקומות הפועלים בניגוד לחוק וללא היתרים:
1. מצפצפים על החוק כמו היו מעליו.
2. לא משלמים את חלקם לרשויות. (כולנו מפרישות משכרנו לטובת המדינה- מדוע שהם לא יעשו כן?)
3. בעלי קרעקע פוריה (תרתי משמע) לעוגמת נפש ממשמשת ובאה. מי רוצה לגלות חודש לפני חתונתה שגן האירועים שלה נסגר? לא אני.


----------



## קאנונית1 (25/3/14)

וואו! המחירים פשוט יצאו מכל פרופורציה. מסתבר 
שמוזמן לא קרוב שמביא 300 ש"ח ליחיד מביא שיק שלא מתקרב אפילו ל'כיסוי' המנה.

מכאן, שזוגות צעירים רבים בוחרים (כן, בוחרים) להוציא הון לא מבוטל על ערב אחד, ערב תחילת חייהם המשותפים. 

כלה אחת.


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/3/14)

גם אני בהלם, זה פשוט תלוי אזור 
בצפון המחירים הרבה יותר נמוכים. אנחנו שילמנו 205 ש"ח למנה (וזה כולל הכל!) + 4000 תאורה והגברה. והיה אוכל מעולה, עם מבחר ממש עשיר.


----------



## קאנונית1 (25/3/14)

אני חושבת שעלייך 
לכלול את מחיר התאורה וההגברה בעלות המנה, שכן זהו חלק מתנאי המקום לשכירת שירותי המקום- ואין באפשרותך לוותר עליהם. 

אם כן, באם מוסיפה את את עלות ההגברה בסך 4,000 ש"ח -ובהנחה שהיו לך בממוצע 300 אורחים- אזי שעלייך להוסיף 13.3 ש"ח לעלות המנה- מכאן שעלות המנה תופחת ל- 218 ש"ח. 
205+13=218

כעת- בהנחה שכל השירותים האחרים הבסיסיים (צלם, דיג'י, הזמנות, שמלה, חליפה, אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ, זר כלה, איפור, שיער) יעלו לך מחיר כולל של 50,000 ש"ח בלבד (ולא הזכרתי עיצוב, חופה, מגנטים, אטרקציות וכדומה)
הרי שעליך לחלק 50 אלף שקלים ב-300 אורחים - 166 ש"ח.

155+218=  373 ש"ח.

מכאן, שעל מוזמן להביא בממוצע 373 ש"ח רק על מנת לכסות את חתונתך.

מזל טוב!


----------



## hillala8 (26/3/14)

זה עדיין הפרשש גדול 
כשאת מוסיפה את ה-166 ש"ח האלו על 220 ש"ח (עלות מנה ואולם) לעומת אם את מוסיפה אותם על 320 ש"ח למנה....


----------



## מלאכית הים (26/3/14)

מה יעשה מי שלא גר בדרום/בצפון? 
ישנע 300 מוזמנים ליעד מרוחק? זה גם לא ריאלי.
הנקודה היא שגם במרכז מן הראוי שהיו אלטרנטיבות שפויות.
אבל בעצם כבר אמרתי שעסקי החתונות דומים באופן חשוד לשוק הנדל"ן הישראלי...


----------



## nitzan gng (26/3/14)

וואו, 50,000 לכל המסביב זה גבוהההה 
אני לא בטוחה מה המספר ה"אופייני" אבל אני ממש לא חושבת שיש סיבה להגיע למספר כזה. אנחנו סיכמנו את כל המסביבים בחצי ממה שכתבת. 

אבל כן, עם מחירי הגנים באיזור השרון המחיר הסופי שהגעת אליו הוא אופייני לחלוטין. אין ספק שרק ב"עזרת" האורחים הרגילים קשה לכסות אירוע כזה. אבל עם התנהלות נכונה אפשר לא לצאת בהפסד גדול.
אנחנו למשל ידענו שיהיו לנו מתנות יפות מההורים אבל בכל מקרה מאוד ניסינו לצמצם בהוצאות מסביב (למרות שהיה קשה ויצא הרבה יותר ממה שחשבנו בהתחלה) ולכן כיסינו פלוס. 
בדיעבד - גם בלי המתנות של ההורים - אבל כן המתנות של החברים והמשפחה הקרובה - היינו מכסים כמעט מינוס ~6000 ש"ח. זה משהו שהיינו מוכנים להשקיע כדי שיהיה מה שרצינו, אבל לא יותר מזה.  ידענו שיהיו מתנות מההורים אבל העדפנו לתכנן את החתונה כדי להתקרב כמה שיותר למחיר ממוצע של 350 ש"ח ולא להתנהג כאילו התקציב גבוה יותר בגלל מתנות מהמשפחה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (26/3/14)

תודה על המזל טוב 
ואל תדאגי, כיסיתי את החתונה ואפילו הרווחתי.
היו לי 217 אורחים ולא ציפיתי מהם שיכסו את המנה... ממש לא עשיתי חישוב כזה.

אגב, עלות של צלם, דיג'יי, הזמנות שמלה, חליפה, אלכוהול ואיפור ושיער עלו לי 21,700 ש"ח. (וזה אחרי שעיגלתי כלפי מעלה כי לא זכרתי במדוייק את כל המחירים). רחוק מאוד מאוד מ-50,000.


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

אכן. המדינה שלנו השתגעה. 
אני גם ממש הופתעתי מהסיפור הזה.

בשנים האחרונות הייתי הרבה פעמים אורחת במקומות האלה, חלקם טובים יותר, חלקם פחות. ברובם המוחלט האוכל היה סביר (ואני לא אנינת טעם במיוחד) - אוכל סטנדרטי של חתונות, גם במקומות עם הקייטרינגים ה"נחשבים". לא תיארתי לעצמי שאלו המחירים.
אני מניחה גם שכל שנה המחירים בשוק הזה עולים (באחוזים דו ספרתיים, להערכתי).

אין לזה שום הצדקה וזה מקומם!
ברור למדי שאף זוג צעיר (להוציא ילדי טייקונים) לא מסוגל להרשות לעצמו סכומים כאלה, ולפיכך נאלץ להסתמך על מימון ההורים. אח"כ מתלוננים שאין כסף לקנות דירה, לשלם לגני הילדים (עוד דוגמאות למחירים מופרכים) ועל רמת החיים הנמוכה בארץ.

בחישוב הגס שעשיתי, חתונה ברוב חלקי הארץ (חדרה-גדרה, נגיד), גם כזו שחוסכים בה בשלל התחומים (צלמים, ביגוד וכו') - אין סיכוי שלא לצאת ממנה במינוס של כמה עשרות אלפי שקלים.

הבעיה שהמחירים עולים פשוט כי כולנו נותנים לזה יד, מתעלקים במידה על ההורים ונושכים שפתיים כי זה "פעם בחיים", והספקים בתחום מרוויחים מן ההפקר. מדהים שזה קורה בשוק שבו יש תחרות ענפה!
משהו לא עובד אצלנו הצרכנים הישראלים.
ואני לא חושבת שיש באמת אלטרנטיבה כי גם כשעושים אירוע קטן במסעדה משלמים והרבה.

אצלי לפחות זה מעורר מחשבה של לא לציין את הנישואים באירוע כלל. זה חשוב לי והייתי רוצה לחגוג את המאורע עם משפחתי וחבריי, אבל לא בכל מחיר.


----------



## קאנונית1 (25/3/14)

מסכימה איתך לחלוטין. נא ראי 
את תשובתי ל- Ruby Gem אשר מצאה מחיר מציאה של "205" של למנה.

באם נכלול את יתר העלויות- הרי שעל אורח ממוצע בחתונה להביא 373 ש"ח. אני חוזרת- שלוש מאות שבעים ושלושה שקלים חדשים. וזאת רק על מנת לכסות את הוצאות החתונה.

השתגענו.


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

אין לי ציפייה לכסות את עלות החתונה 
כשעושים אירוע כלשהו, ברור שיהיו הוצאות. והאורחים לא צריכים לממן את השמחות הפרטיות שלנו.
גם כשעושים מסיבת יומולדת לחברים בבית, זה עולה כסף.
השאלה היא רק מהו *סדר הגודל של ההוצאה ביחס לתמורה שמקבלים*.

לדעתי אין צורך שהצ'קים של האורחים יכסו את כל ההוצאות (כמובן שאם זה קורה זה מבורך). ואם היינו מקבלים מהקייטרינג ארוחות מלכים, אז אולי אפשר היה לקבל את זה. אבל זה לא המצב. המנה שאת מקבלת בחתונה "שווה" *אולי* 100 ש"ח במסעדה בקנה מידה אובייקטיבי (ואני מכלילה בזה את השתייה וכל המנות). זה מה שמעצבן.

ולגבי מה שרובי רשמה - אכן מחוץ למרכז הארץ המחירים קצת יותר נמוכים, אבל צריך גם לשאול באיזה עונה ויום מדובר (ובאיזו שנה נערכה החתונה) ובעיקר כמה אורחים היו ומהו סוג המקום בו נערכה החתונה, כדי להיות מסוגלים לעשות השוואה נאותה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (26/3/14)

עונה לך לשם השוואה 
התחתנתי באוקטובר האחרון, יום רביעי. 217 אורחים.
המקום בו התחתנתי היה ה"נסיכה"- אולם באזור הקריות. המחיר הראשוני שלהם היה בסביבות ה-250 עד 230. (אני לא זוכרת במדוייק). כאשר ביום חמישי מוסיפים בערך 10 ש"ח למחיר המנה (אם אני זוכרת נכון).
המחיר שסגרנו היה לאחר הנחה, והוא כלל את הכל.
הלכנו לבדוק אולם אחר- "הינומה" בנשר (אותו אזור). גם שם טווח המחירים הראשוני היה זהה. לא סגרנו שם בסוף כי כמעט ולא היו להם תאריכים לאוקטובר והם גם דרשו לאוקטובר התחייבות של 350 אנשים.

חברים שלנו התחתנו ב"ערוגות הבושם" ביוני האחרון, יום א. היו להם איזה 400 אורחים. אני לא זוכרת במדוייק את המחיר, אני חושבת שזה היה בין 320 ל-350. וכמובן שזה לא כולל עיצוב של החופה למשל. בשביל שרק יעשו להם שביל ויעמידו להם חופה- הם היו צריכים להוסיף עוד אלפיות.


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

אגב 
סתם בשביל הכיף, תעשי חישוב דומה כאשר מחיר המנה הבסיסי הוא 350... 
מעניין מה תהיה התוצאה


----------



## קאנונית1 (25/3/14)

זו בדיוק הנקודה שלי. אם לא ניתן לכסות 
עלות חתונה נמוכה ללא הוצאה על סעיפים שאינם נחוצים- אז מה קורה כאשר מחיר המנה הוא 350-400 ש"ח וצפונה? (לא כולל עיצובים/אטרקציות וכו')

מבלי להתייחס למקרה הפרטי שלך- כדבריי קודם- אני חושבת שכעם איבדנו מזמן את הפרופורציות והמידות הטובות כשזה נוגע לענף החתונות.
אני מרגישה שהסובבים אותי צמאים לשינוי מהותי בסטנדרטים הנהוגים בארץ בתחום החתונות.


----------



## מלאכית הים (25/3/14)

אמן


----------



## neurotica (26/3/14)

דווקא אפשר לא לצאת במינוס. 
עובדה שאנחנו הצלחנו אפילו לצאת בפלוס, ואנחנו גם לא היחידים, לאחרונה היו פה כמה דיונים על חתונות קטנות ושפויות. הכל עניין של סדרי עדיפויות.


----------



## קאנונית1 (26/3/14)

לא נטען לרגע שאין זה אפשרי. אולם זה יוצא דופן 
על סמך היכרותי האישית בלבד- זוגות שהצליחו לצאת בפלוס מיום החתונה הם:
א. זוגות שהוריהם העניקו להם סכום יפה מאוד מאוד. (עשרות אלפי שקלים והלאה)
ב. זוגות שחישבו כל אלמנט. למשל: הזמנות מקוונות ולא מודפסות/ מקום לא שגרתי לקיום האירוע/ שמלה לבנה ברשת עממית ב-400 ש"ח/ חליפה ב-300 ש"ח/ נעליים קיימות מנעליה של הכלה/ איפור שיער עצמאיים/ צלם מטעם המשפחה/ ללא דיג'י- אוסף שירים מתנגן למשל, ללא מניקור פדיקור וכו'.

אכן אתגר


----------



## neurotica (26/3/14)

וזה חבל (שזה יוצא דופן) 
כי עכשיו כשאני מוזמנת לחתונה של חברים רחוקים זה מרגיש יותר כמו נטל כלכלי ולא כמו הזדמנות לשמוח בשמחתם ולחגוג איתם. 

האמת שאפילו לא חשבתי על אפשרות א' כ"לא לצאת במינוס" כי גם להכניס את ההורים למינוס או באופן כללי לשלם כ"כ הרבה על ערב אחד, כשאפשר לחסוך אותו לדירה וגני ילדים, כמו שאמרת, זה משהו שאני לא הייתי עושה. אז כן, אנחנו יותר משתייכים לאפשרות ב', ואני אגיד לך מה, אני לא חושבת שמי שהיה בחתונה שלנו הרגיש ש"חסכנו" במשהו.


----------



## קאנונית1 (26/3/14)

מסכימה איתך לחלוטין. כמה נקודות שלי באופן 
אישי צורמות במהלך ארגון החתונה:

1. הורינו המקסימים מעניקים לנו מתנות יפות. הורינו עובדים שנים רבות קשה עבור הכסף שלהם. לעולם לא ארצה לבזבז אותו על ערב אחד. 
אני בשאיפה לשמור מתנות אלו להמשך חיינו המשותפים כזוג צעיר.

2. זוג שלא מזמין מגנטים/הפעלות/אטרקציות ושאר שטויות- נחשב כקמצן.
זוג שעורך חתונה במקום צנוע- נחשב חסכן.
מה קרה לחתונות המקסימות של פעם?

3. עבורי, חתונתי היא לא אירוע עבורי, אלא אירוע עבור הורינו המקסימים שגידלו אותנו. חשוב לי שהורי יזמינו את כל מי שחשוב להם להזמינו.
צר לי לעתים שמעטפת הזמנה לחתונה נחשבת כעול כלכלי לפיו לא מעט זוגות מחליטים האם להגיע או לוותר. 
הדבר תקף גם לגבי- יש לי חברים רחוקים/מכרים חביבים/עמיתים  ממקום העבודה לגביהם אני בהתלבטות- מחד אני רוצה לכבד אותם בהזמנה ומנגד לא ארצה שיחשבו שהם חייבים לבוא וירגישו תחושת אי נעימות מאי הגעה.

שמחה לשמוע שערכת בחירות מושכלות ושיצא מוצלח!


----------



## toxic babe (8/4/14)

ממש לא נכון 
אנחנו עשינו חתונה שפויה, יצא בסביבות ה-50,000 ש"ח.
תתפלאי שהשמלה שהשכרתי עלתה 5000 ש"ח והחליפה של החתן עלתה כמעט 4000 ש"ח.
האיפור והשיער שלי עלו 1500 שקל, ממש לא עשיתי לבד וגם קניתי 2 זוגות נעליים לחתונה במיוחד.
בצילום אומנם הייתה לנו הנחה, אבל זה ממש לא הפך את החתונה פחות טובה. ההפך, היה לנו ממש כיף עם הצלמת הלא ידועה שלנו והתמונות בעיניי יצאו נפלאות.
אומנם הייתה לנו חתונה קטנה, אבל עדיין במימדים של חתונה ישראלית ממוצעת היינו אמורים לעמוד על 100,000 שקל מה שכמובן לא נתנו לקרות.
פשוט צריך להיות שקולים יותר. לא לחשוב "זה פעם בחיים" כי באמת שקל ליפול למערבולת הזאת. צריך לחשוב שזה פעם בחיים אבל יש גם את מחר ורוצים להתחיל את החיים ממקום טוב יותר ולא ממקום של דאגות ומינוסים. בטח שעם המצב הכלכלי שלנו בארץ שבנאדם חושב פעמיים מתי להביא ילדים כי זה יקר וחושב מתי הוא בכלל יחשוב על לקחת משכנתא כי זה בלתי אפשרי לקנות כאן דירה.


----------



## niki86 (26/3/14)

מגיבה לכל השרשור ולאו דווקא לך - 
אני לא יודעת מאיפה לקחתן את כל החישובים שנעשו פה,

אני התחתנתי בחתונה של 600+ איש, באזור השרון (בטירה בגעש),
והכל, כולל ה-כ-ל, אבל באמת ה---כ---ל (כולל גרביים לחתן!)
עלה לי בממוצע 305 שקלים לאדם (אם אני לא טועה, אני אבדוק את החישוב המדוייק בערב).
וכן, יצאנו ברווח של כמה עשרות אלפי שקלים שגם כיסה לנו את ירח הדבש, לא כולל המתנות מההורים.


----------



## מלאכית הים (26/3/14)

התשובה בגוף השאלה 
ככל שיש יותר מוזמנים, המחיר צונח משמעותית.
נסי לקבל מהם הצעת מחיר ל-250 או 300 איש, ותראי את ההפרש.


----------



## קאנונית1 (26/3/14)




----------



## Juliettta7 (26/3/14)

גם אני בהלם מהמחירים.. 
אמנם לא שמרנו את הצעות המחירים שקיבלנו ממקומות אחרים, אבל התחתנו בחיפה/קריות, בחורף, ביום חמישי והמחיר היה הרבה הרבה פחות מזה (ולא התפשרנו על האוכל בכלל)


----------



## PrincessAurora (25/3/14)

אני בהלם מהמחירים וחוששת לשאול על 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עניין המע"מ, האם המחירים פה כוללים או לא...
איזה תסכול


----------



## קאנונית1 (25/3/14)

יש מקומות בהם המחירים אינם כוללים מע"מ ויש 
שכן.

פרמטרים חשובים נוספים שיש לקחת בחשבון:

1. כמות מוזמנים.
2. עונה.
3.. יום בשבוע.
4. תאריכים "מיוחדים" לטוב ולרע- ערב גמר המונדיאל המצניח את המחיר מחד, ותאריך ויזואלי כגון 12.12.12 שיש זוגות שבאופן תמוה עבורי, מוכנים לשלם הון עתק עבורו.
5. תאריכים "אסורים" על פי הרבנות- מוזילים את המחיר. 
6. חתונת שישי או חתונת ערב?
7. וכמובן- תוספות שונות שאינם מגולמות במחיר המנה, כגון: 
מע"מ/ תאורה/ הגברה/ קייטרינג אם אינו כלול/ שכר מלצרים/ עיצוב/ תוספות למיניהן/ ועוד ועוד- השמיים הם הגבול, מסתבר.


----------



## neurotica (25/3/14)

אחוזת מרגו, חורף, בהתראה של חודש 
היו עוד כמה מקומות שדיברתי איתם טלפונית אבל כנראה שלא טרחתי אפילו לרשום את הסכומים שהם הציעו לנו.

בכל מקרה, כמו שרשום בכותרת: 
אחוזת מרגו, נובמבר 2013, בהתראה של חודש - 
הציעו לנו לבחור מבין 3 סוגי תפריטים, 210, 230, 265.
זה לא כלל מע"מ + אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ, 
אבל כן כלל בר אלכוהול תוצרת הארץ, תאורה, הגברה, קישוטים סמליים של המקום.


----------



## c love1 (26/3/14)

התפיסה שלכם פשוט לא נכונה 
כל מה שאתם חושבים עליו זה איך לכסות את החתונה וכמה האורחים יביאו..מחליטים על תקציב ללא קשר לאורחים אם זה 60K , 80K או 100K סכום שתוכלו לעמוד בו ללא קשר לכמה יביאו לכם.
האורחים לא צריכים לכסות או "להחזיר" את המנה שלהם .
אישית בחרנו מקום שנחשב יקר כי הוא היחיד שמצא חן בעינינו .
ולא בגלל שזה "היום שלי" "פעם בחיים" וכדומה..אהבתי אותו וזה מספיק לי.
אם לא היינו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו לא היינו עושים את זה אני יוצאת בהנחה שלא משנה מה יום אחרי האירוע יש לי כסף לשלם לכל הספקים עם או בלי המתנות של האורחים.


----------



## מלאכית הים (26/3/14)

מצבך טוב 
לרוב האנשים אין 60k זמינים בכיס.


----------



## c love1 (26/3/14)

אפשר גם לנסות 
לא להזמין את כל העולם ואשתו ולהגיע ל400+ מוזמנים.
אלא להזמין אנשים שבאמת ישמחו לחגוג אתכם יתרגשו בשבילכם אנשים שהם באמת חלק מהחיים שלכם. ולא חברים של אבא מהעבודה, המזכירה של אמא הבוס וכדומה.


----------



## מלאכית הים (26/3/14)

הלוואי והיו לי 400+ מוזמנים 
זה היה מוריד את מחיר המנה בצורה משמעותית.
אגב, אין לי הרבה מוזמנים ואף אחד מהם אינו "חבר של אבא מהעבודה" או "המזכירה של אמא".
ועדיין אין לי עשרות אלפי שקלים בחשבון הבנק שלי. אין קשר בין הדברים.


----------



## c love1 (26/3/14)

אבל יהיה לך יותר קל לעמוד בזה 
כי גם אם תקבלי הנחה על כמות מוזמנים ותשלמי רק 250 כפול 400 יוצא לך 100K
אבל אם תזמיני חברים ומשפחה קרובה 150 נגיד, ותקחי מנה יותר יקרה אפילו ב-350 ש"ח יצא לך רק 52K

וזה סכום שיותר פשוט לעמוד בו


----------



## neurotica (26/3/14)

התפיסה שלי נכונה ומתאימה *לי* 
ואין זה ממקומך להחליט שהיא "פשוט לא נכונה".

חוץ מזה, אני חושבת שלהתעלם מזה שאורחים בחתונה מביאים מתנות כספיות ולהגדיר את תקציב החתונה מבלי לקחת את זה בחשבון זו התנהגות שאינה אחראית במציאות של ימינו ובמצב הכלכלי של רוב תושבי מדינת ישראל. 
אם את יכולה לדעת מראש שגם בלי המתנות של האורחים יש לך כסף לשלם לכל הספקים, כמו שאמרת, אז התברכת.


----------



## c love1 (26/3/14)

לא התכוונתי לפגוע 
וכנראה שנעלבת , זאת ממש לא הייתה הכוונה.
ולהפך אין יותר אחראי מזה. קבעתי תקציב שאני עומדת בו לא משנה מה אני יקבל בחזרה ומה שאקבל מהאורחים זה מתנה .

זה פשוט נהייה מגעיל שאנשים צריכים לחשוב פעמיים אם לבוא כי אין להם כסף..וכי בעלי אירוע בתפיסה שלהם חושבים שהאורחים שלהם חייבים מינימום לכסות את המנה שלהם..
לא יכולים להרשות לעצמכם? תתחתנו בבית , בבית כנסת ואל תלכו למקומות המוכרים ביותר על חשבון האורחים שבאים לשמח אתכם .


----------



## yael1985 (26/3/14)

מה זה המחירים האלו??!! אני בהלם! 
אני כבר מפחדת להגיד כמה אנחנו קיבלנו... שלא יחשבו שאני קמצנית או משהו כזה. אולי בגלל שאני סטודנטית ובאנו דרך "סטודנטים נישאים" או שזה פשוט באשדוד.  

מה שכן , אפילו ההצעה שקיבלנו מאולם אחר כבר נראית לי יותר הגיונית ביחס למחירים שראיתי פה. בסוף לא סגרנו איתם. 

בסוף סגרנו באולם אחר.. במחיר טוב , ואני הכי שלמה עם הבחירה , ויותר שלמה כשאחת הקרובות אליי שדעתה מאוד חשובה ראתה את האולם ואמרה שהוא מהמם.... נרגעתי...

אנחנו מתחתנים בחודש ספטמבר לפני ראש השנה. 


והכי הזוי שאנחנו כ"חברה" פשוט מקבלת את התעשייה הזאת. אני עושה סקר שוק לפני שאני סוגרת ספק...

יעל


----------



## מלאכית הים (26/3/14)

אל תתביישי 
תגידי.
כל המטרה של השרשור היא ליידע ולהציע אלטרנטיבות.


----------



## neurotica (26/3/14)

ואם מי שיראה את השירשור הזה בעתיד יראה ששילמתם "מעט" יחסית ויקבל מזה את הכח להתמקח ולחפש אלטרנטיבות, אז מה טוב.


----------



## yael1985 (27/3/14)

סגרנו באחוזה על הים בחוף הקשתות באשדוד 
ב-160 ש"ח להתחייבות של 250 איש... במידה ומגיעים פחות משלמים 170 ש"ח.

הגברה , תאורה , ומסכים - 2500 ש"ח. שזה עוד נחשב לזול.... במקומות אחרים מציעים מ-5,000 ש"ח ומעלה. 


זה כולל את העיצוב של החופה ועיצוב סטנדרטי של האולם... האולם עבר שיפוץ כך שהכל לבן חדש... יש פמוטים יפים כאלה על השולחנות וזה מספיק לנו...

אם אימא של החתן התלהבה מהמקום , סימן שאני יכולה להיות עם ראש שקט...


----------



## האשה של רנואר (26/3/14)

טבע-לו בכרכור, ספטמבר 2010, 180 למנה. 
אני משערת שהיום זה קצת יותר.
התפריט חלבי ומבחינתי היה מושלם.


----------



## Sofi Sh (26/3/14)

גן הקונגרסים בחיפה 
זה היה דיל חורף שכלל גם די'גיי, צלמים, הגברה ותאורה, וגם בר לא רע בכלל (ששדרגנו לבד בעלות נוספת של 1000 ש"ח סה"כ)- יום חמישי, דצמבר 2013, 230 שקלים למנה.
בשאר ימי השבוע לאותו הדיל המחיר הוא 200 שקלים.

לדעתי, מחיר הוגן יחסית לשלל המחירים המטורפים שאני רואה פה...
ברור לי שזה זול יותר בגלל שהיה חורף, ובגלל שמדובר בצפון, אבל זה דווקא אולם שנחשב טוב בצפון.

אגב, חברה שהתחתנה שנה לפני, ללא הדיל, בחודש מאי שילמה 260 למנה בערך. זה ממש משתנה...


----------



## סאטורן1 (26/3/14)

אני גם מתפדחת לכתוב את ההצעות שאני קיבלתי... 
אני תוהה אם יש משהו שפספסתי שמצאנו מקומות בפחות ב200 שקל... אני קמצנית? האמהות שלי ושל החתן תותחיות בלמצוא דברים זולים?....
בכל אופן, בערך 400 מוזמנים, מתחתנת בסוף אוגוסט. הציעו בויטראז' בנס ציונה 160, באולמי השרון גם 160 ובבנייני האומה 155 אם אני לא טועה... באריאל (לא דרך המלון, אבל כן שם) אפילו 130 וזה מקום ממש יפה. לפני שבאתי לבדוק. ובכל האולמות האלה הייתי בחתונות וזכור לי שהם היו אולמות יפים עם אחלה אוכל.
אז באמת אני שואלת את עצמי מה אני מפספסת?......


----------



## NoFi M (26/3/14)

את בסדר גמור! 
זה עניין של מיקום. ככל שמתקרבים לת"א המחירים עולים (לא שנס ציונה זה כזה פריפריה, אבל זה לא ת"א).

לא מכירה את האולמות, אבל יכול מאד להיות שזה עניין של פרסום ומודעות. זכיתם!


----------



## NoFi M (26/3/14)

אז עכשיו שאני מול האקסל - |הדגש|צפון|סדגש| 



* החורשה, קיבוץ יגור*
- מחירים למאי: א'-ב' 265, ג' 270, ד' 278, ה' 297
- כלול במחיר: קייטרינג, בר חוץ, הגברה ותאורה(!), צימר חתנכלה, מאווררים, עיצוב בסיסי (נרות וחופה מסורתית)
- לא כולל: עיצוב משודרג, עבור דיג'יי שלא מהרשימה צריך להוסיף 1800 הגברה (אבל יש רשימה סבבה)
- הערות כלליות: רק גן, אין קירוי לחורף.




* גני אילון, פוריה (ליד טבריה)*
- מחירים: חורף 200, קיץ 210
- כלול במחיר: כמעט הכל
- לא כולל: הגברה ותאורה (עוד 2000)




* שמורתה, קיבוץ אפק*
- מחירים לקיץ: א'-ב' 220, ג'-ד' 240, ה' 260 (מינ' 350 אורחים)
- כלול במחיר: קייטרינג, בר חוץ (לא כולל בירה), צימר חתנכלה
- לא כולל: הגברה תאורה ועיצובים (3500, לא כולל פרחים), קירוי אם צריך
- הערות כלליות: רק גן. לסטודנטים יש (או היו) שתי הטבות חינם (כל מיני שדרוגים).




* בקתה ביער, בית אורן*
- מחירים: ינואר-פברואר 180, נובמבר-דצמבר ומרץ 200, קיץ 230
- כלול במחיר: קייטרינג, בר ישראלי, צימר חתנכלה, מאווררים, עיצוב בסיסי
- לא כולל (מזהירה, די הרבה): הגברה ותאורה (2000 בחורף, 3000 בקיץ), טיפ מלצרים (7%), הגשה (תוספת 10 ש"ח למנה), ניתן לשדרג לבר חוץ (20 ש"ח למנה)
- הערות כלליות: בקיץ בחוץ עם מאווררים, בחורף יש קירוי לכ-300 איש. רחבה בפנים.
- סה"כ למנה: אנחנו חישבנו עבור 200, כולל התוספות ואלכוהול 240.




* פיין קלאב, בית אורן*
- מחירים לקיץ: א'-ג' 270, ד' ו-ו' 280, ה' 300
  * יש כבר מחירון חדש, יקר יותר. למשל, א-ג ב-280.
  * יש הנחות עבור כמויות אורחים גדולות
- כלול במחיר: קייטרינג, בר חוץ,  חדר חתנכלה, מאווררים, עיצוב בסיסי (נרות)
- לא כולל: הגברה ותאורה (3500), פתרונות גשם אם צריך.
- הערות כלליות: בחורף יש קירוי, מכיל כ-200 אורחים.


זהו, חפרתי! תבלו


----------



## מיכל3128 (27/3/14)

לאיזה כמות אורחים ההצעות מחיר האלה שרשמת?


----------



## NoFi M (27/3/14)

אני חושבת שדיברנו איתם על כ-350, אבל 
חוץ מבפיין עם אף אחד לא דיברנו על הנחה לכמויות. זה המחיר הבסיסי שנתנו, לפני מיקוח.


----------



## afrikana (27/3/14)

קאסה דל סול (מושב גנות, במרכז), יחסית מהזולים 
אנחנו התחתנו שם באוגוסט האחרון והיינו מאוד מרוצים.
אלה המחירים המופיעים כרגע באתר שלהם (לדעתי כבר מגיעות להם נקודות בונוס על זה שהם מפרסמים מחירים באתר) :

לחבילה הכוללת אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ, חופה ומרכזי שולחן וג'יפ עם נהג לכל היום-
נוב'-אפריל --- 219
מאי- אוק' --- 245

*** יש הנחה נוספת דרך סטודנטים נישאים
*** קצת פתוחים לעוד התמקחות
*** למשדרגים את הבאר- הוא מ-א-ו-ד פתוח להתמקחות...


----------



## carmit4 (28/3/14)

נוב-אפריל 180 למנה בלבד


----------

